# Purebred Rottweiler puppies for sale $800



## Gina Palan (Jul 6, 2018)

Purebred Rottweiler puppies for sale $800. Born 6/21/18 tails docked and back dew claws removed. Family raised parents on site. $100 non refundable deposit to reserve a pup. If renter must have notarized document from landlord allowing Rottweilers. Not registered. Located Faribault, MN.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

That price is outta sight!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If not registered, purebred has no value.


----------



## Gina Palan (Jul 6, 2018)

Wolf mom said:


> That price is outta sight
> 
> All the puppies are sold. And yes for $800.


----------



## Gina Palan (Jul 6, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> If not registered, purebred has no value.


Well that is your opinion but, my puppies sell for $800 and I do not have any complaints. They all sell very quickly as well. I am not a scammer.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I understand that you believe your puppies are worth that. 

Here is a different point of view. 

“Registration papers and pedigrees are the only way you can determine whether a puppy you're considering buying has been inbred too much.

Excessive inbreeding can result in serious health and temperament problems as a puppy matures. Excessive inbreeding is one reason that so many purebred dogs are unhealthy or mentally unstable.”

https://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/buying/articles/AKC-registered-puppies.html


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Gina Palan said:


> Well that is your opinion but, my puppies sell for $800 and I do not have any complaints. They all sell very quickly as well. I am not a scammer.


Depends a lot on location and dog. Here in this part of the country registered ones go for $50-$100. Unregistered for 0-50 bucks.

To add I have seen prize ones go for more then 3000 bucks.


----------



## Gina Palan (Jul 6, 2018)

Maybe you want to meet me in person and actually ask me about my dogs? Instead of lecturing me and assuming you know anything about me or my dogs?


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Gina Palan said:


> Well that is your opinion but, my puppies sell for $800 and I do not have any complaints. They all sell very quickly as well. I am not a scammer.


Please consider our perspective on this:

First and foremost, this is a group of people who are reasonably familiar with each other. You signed up recently and have not participated in any way not pertaining to dogs for sale. We don't know you from Adam.

Second, papers are in fact important. I adopted my best alpaca from a bad situation without her papers. So far as value is concerned as a saleable alpaca, she might as well be a goat. You may have people who will pay top dollar for pups with no papers, but my experience says it won't pencil out.

Third, if your dogs sell so quickly, why are you trying to sell them to us?

Fourth, I don't recall anyone suggesting you are a scammer. They may have suggested that you are a bit obtuse but I failed to see any suggestion that you are dishonest.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

How inbred they are? Seriously. If they are registered, they are way more likely to be highly inbred. Unregistered gives them a better chance of a much needed recent outcross. If they are AKC registered they are junk anyway. They got way too tight a long time ago and are just now trying to address the issue. Not surprising that the pups sold quickly with the massive shortage of dog breeders in this country today. The problem is not inbreeding anyway, the problem is defects. Defects can be either recessive, dominant or incomplete dominant traits. Inbreeding increases the chances of a recessive defect being thrown, but no AKC guidline about how close is too close is going to prevent that in a closed registry system. They are already far too related, not because of inbreeding (that's always been done) but because of allowing defective dogs to win shows and become dominant sires in pedigrees, and not allowing a fix when necessary. Getting rid of defects is no problem to a serious breeder, but next to impossible in a closed registry system. If AKC cared about anything besides making money, they would set breed standards and enforce breed standards, and not get caught up on pedigree. 7/8ths is pure enough, start with 7/8ths and line breed off of it, that's how it was done before AKC ruined all the breeds.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

A critter, be it dog, horse, cow, or donkey is worth what ever you can get for it. One of the most forged, and doctored up documents in the world are, so called registration papers for animals. I have seen registered quarter horses sold for sixty eight cents pound, and shipped to the killers. And a mixed breed hound dog that liked to run lion, sell for one thousand dollars. If I lived in a place where pups sold for eight hundred dollars, I would kick the old lady out, and that momma dog would be living in the house.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

$1,000 is cheap for a good lion hound. $1,000 is a pack dog. Broke, but not a rig dog. Good dry ground rig dog that will follow through all the way to the tree and stay for as long as it takes should bring $3,500. You will have $2,500 in such a dog, much of it in gas and boot leather. Pedigree doesn't matter if it can do it. I would be less concerned about mixed breed than mixed type. If it's a walker bluetick mix, or a rottweiller doberman mix it's no big deal. Greyhound with 1/8th saluki blood is probably going to outperform any pure greyhound. Give it 1/8th basset hound blood and the results will be less than ideal. The registration companies have used the notions of pedigree to make themselves legitimate for eons, now they are trying to fight for their legitimacy by trying to be the solution to a problem they created.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Beautiful puppies


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Ahh I love Rottie's! Cute pups too. May I ask why they aren't registered? Would be nice to see the sire and *****.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Being as I am a retired vet tech and a former Rottie owner my question would be this before I ever thought of purchasing a pup. Do the sire and dam have their hips and shoulders x-rayed and are you in possession of the certificates showing this to be the case? Just asking as I did read the pups are all sold. You won't know how the hips or shoulders are on your P1 generation unless this has been done. Rotties are great dogs. One of the litter mates of my boy Thor was purchased by the Las Vegas Metro Police Dept and he turned out to be a great asset to the dept. This was many years ago. I still miss my rottie. Good luck with being grandparents. LOL


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Little Quacker in OR said:


> Being as I am a retired vet tech and a former Rottie owner my question would be this before I ever thought of purchasing a pup. Do the sire and dam have their hips and shoulders x-rayed and are you in possession of the certificates showing this to be the case? Just asking as I did read the pups are all sold. You won't know how the hips or shoulders are on your P1 generation unless this has been done. Rotties are great dogs. One of the litter mates of my boy Thor was purchased by the Las Vegas Metro Police Dept and he turned out to be a great asset to the dept. This was many years ago. I still miss my rottie. Good luck with being grandparents. LOL


I was going to ask if the parents had been health tested as well. An ethical breeder would have it done, especially when rotties are known for genetic faults like a lot of breeds.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

For unregistered pups, I would offer $200 per pup max. The reason is you can say all you want about the bloodlines and the people buying them wouldn't believe you unfortunately.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

If it drools I don't want it. most all puppies are cute. dogs are good for keeping the home safe from intruders, but there is always a possibility of a human injury so have good Home owners insurance and proper legal fencing leash and signage. 

Dogs are considered powerful (depends on size) but they need to have defenses from coyotes coy wolves wolves bears puma and a few other predators. they are better in pairs as homested dogs or a pack depending on their use. I have seen a 6 pack of Dachshunds make a bear take to his heels.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

OP has 4 posts in this thread, but in the upper right hand corner, it says Messages: 3.
How is that possible? Does she somewhere have a negative message that subtracts one from the 4 in this thread?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Because the first message doesn't count in the number of replies, since she was the OP. Clear as mud?

Mon PS...I worked for the government.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I just looked up some with one post, and their only post was an introduction thread they started, so it can't be that. Something has gone wrong with the very laws of the universe when 4 is 3. Orwellian.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Glad your puppies all sold.
The value of dogs varies around the country. Some folks in Michigan are driving to TX, NC and KY to buy mutt puppies or pregnant mutts. They haul them to Michigan and say they were "rescued" and people will pay $3-400 "re-homing fee"
Lots of folks breeding pit bulls, but not much demand, so they end up filling animal shelters.
Amish are running dog breeding operations, some small and some large. Not much interest in culling poor quality dogs as the public doesn't seem to care.
In a Pet Shop I saw a well marked Bulldog, 8 weeks old, all shots, registration, $1995. That is why puppy mills exist.


----------

